# laaaaaaaaaaanger downhill/abfahrt in nürnberg und umgebung



## ventizm (26. August 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einer möglichst langen abfahrt im raum nbg. die sufu hab ich schon genutzt, aber konnte nichts finden. kennt denn jemand eine abfahrt die möglichst durchgehend bergab geht bzw. wenige uphills oder ebene teile hat? etwa ähnlich wie der anton leidinger weg von diepersdorf aus zum tiergarten... den bin ich jetzt ein paar mal gefahren, aber wenn´s nach mir geht dürfte es gerne länger sein. ich weiß das er eigentlich länger ist, aber da geht´s, meinem wissensstand nach, zu viel durch dörfer und über straßen und da hab ich jetzt eher weniger lust drauf. bin über jeden tipp dankbar.

ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit der bikerei, also bitte seht es mir nach wenn ich begriffe falsch benutze. könnte mich auch gerne berichtigen.


----------



## bloodyludy (26. August 2011)

Hi,

naja, die Höhenmeter sind bei uns nicht so gewaltig.

Es gibt aber schöne Abfahrten um den Moritzberg:

"Steinerne Rinne" Richtung Schrotsdorf (gelb-rot-Strich, angeschrieben)
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.456...h&z=16&lci=com.panoramio.all,org.wikipedia.de
Ja nach Wahl des Wegs schnell und gerade oder technisch
oder

Trail nach Gersdorf vom Nonnenberg (blau-Strich)
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.466...h&z=15&lci=com.panoramio.all,org.wikipedia.de
schöner, flowiger aber enger Hohlweg mit Bäumen verwachsen

oder

Am Moritzberg mal den "Rot Punkt" probieren. Der is teilweise kerzengerade, aber steil. 
Den Paul-Pfinzing bin ich noch nicht gefahren.

oder

Der blau Strich (fränkischer Dünenweg) am Reuther Berg ist auch ein recht langer (1-1,2km), verspielter und  schneller Downhill vom Moritzberg-Parkplatz an der Asphaltstraße links.
Dotr muss nur auf Wanderer aufgepasst werden!

oder

In Richtung Neumarkt den "Rot Kreuz"-Weg (Dillberg-Brentenberg) Richtung Grub und dann weiter Richtung Osterhof.
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.327...6&z=14&lci=com.panoramio.all,org.wikipedia.de
technisch, verwurzelt. Macht aber Spaß

Am besten Du kuckst Dir das mal in der hike&bike Map an:
http://hikebikemap.de/?zoom=12&lat=49.37134&lon=11.33195&layers=B0000TTFTT


Für alles längere muss man weiter nach Osten oder nach alten Rückewegen / Hohlwegen in den Wäldern Ausschau halten, die sind meist gerade und steil...

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (26. August 2011)

hey, danke für die schnelle und hilfreiche antwort. werde mir mal die links ansehen und den ein oder anderen tipp ausprobieren. geile sache... noch mal ein dickes danke 

natürlich dürfen mir weitere menschen gerne weitere tipps geben. dürfen auch gerne außerhalb des nürnberger landes sein, aber innerhalb von bayern. ich bin so arm ich kann nur bayernticket kaufen


----------



## el.locko (31. August 2011)

Osternohe ist schnell mit dem Zug von Nürnberg aus zu erreichen.


----------



## ventizm (2. September 2011)

ich werd mir morgen mal die steinerne rinne vornehmen. kannst du mir vielleicht noch verraten wie viel km die abfahrt in etwa hat?


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2011)

kannst du überhaupt etwas alleine?


----------



## norman68 (2. September 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kannst du überhaupt etwas alleine?


----------



## ventizm (2. September 2011)

@speedy: scheinbar nicht, sonst würde ich ja nicht das forum nutzen. klär mich auf, aber das ist doch sinn und zweck eines solchen forums...

wobei mir der zweck deines posts wiederum nicht wirklich klar ist. so typen wie du haben scheinbar nix besseres zu tun. ich beschäftige mich seit ein paar monaten mit dem biken, kenne mich in der gegend noch nicht aus, stelle eine völlig legitime frage und muss mich dann von jemanden wie dir blöd anlabern lassen. die zeit in der du versucht hast mich blöd da stehen zu lassen, hättest du auch sinnvoller nutzen können.

wenn dir meine frage zu dumm ist, kannst du mich ja einfach ignorieren oder meiner dummheit etwas entgegesetzen in dem du was sinnvolleres postest. naja... geh weiter trollen!


----------



## marcie (2. September 2011)

Deswegen kann einem das hier wirklich auf die Nerven gehen. Kaum fragt einer mal genauer, wird er gleich wieder blöd angelabert. So langweilig kann es einem doch nicht sein... Es gibt halt Leute die können nicht stundenlang auf dem Bike sitzen und da ist man für den ein oder anderen Tipp schon dankbar...


----------



## ventizm (2. September 2011)

naja... vielleicht gibt es ja eine total einfache möglichkeit die länge des downhills in erfahrung zu bringen und mir ist diese möglichkeit nur nicht bekannt. vielleicht kann speedy ja etwas aufklärungsarbeit leisten. wenn nicht... ja dann war´s einfach nur ein dummes gepöbel. ;o)


----------



## bloodyludy (2. September 2011)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich werd mir morgen mal die steinerne rinne vornehmen. kannst du mir vielleicht noch verraten wie viel km die abfahrt in etwa hat?



Puh, vielleicht 1-1,2km und max. 150hm, wenn man bis in den Ort "misst". Der Trail hat evtl. die Hälfte.

Hiefür eignet sich das hier "furchtbar" gut:
http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/BayernViewer2.0/index.cgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2011)

ventizm schrieb:


> naja... vielleicht gibt es ja eine total einfache möglichkeit die länge des downhills in erfahrung zu bringen und mir ist diese möglichkeit nur nicht bekannt. vielleicht kann speedy ja etwas aufklärungsarbeit leisten. wenn nicht... ja dann war´s einfach nur ein dummes gepöbel. ;o)



schon mal was von wanderkarten und google maps gehört? mit einem lineal sollte dabei eine ziemlich exakte wegstrecke heraus kommen. und sowas gehört zum allgemeinwissen und sollte nicht im forum hinterfragt werden. wenn doch... 
was glaubst du eigentlich wie sich die meisten leute ihr wissen aneignen? wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mal deinen allerwertesten auf den sattel schwingst und ein wenig in der gegend rum radelst?
auch aufgrund der topologie sollte dir es ein einfaches sein, deine eigentliche frage selbst zu beantworten. hier in der gegend, gibt es kaum mehr als 200 höhenmeter am stück. welche länge dabei raus kommt, damit es downhill nennen kann, kann man sich auch selbst errechnen. richtig lange strecken, findest du in den richtigen bergen, dabei bezweifel ich, dass du diese am stück durchfahren kannst.


----------



## ventizm (3. September 2011)

@bloody: vielen dank für deine schnelle und sachliche antwort.

@speedy: warum so einen aufwand, wenn ich jemand fragen kann der es schon mal gefahren ist? erscheint mir nicht besonders effizient...

zum thema einfach mal auf´s rad setzen und gucken. was denkst du wie ich den anton leidinger gefunden hab? ich würde auch gerne den rest selbst erkunden, aber wenn man einen vollzeitjob, zwei kids und noch ein paar andere verpflichtungen hat, muss man nun mal prioritäten setzen. so viel zu deinem "tipp"...

und ja... deine letzte annahme das ich die richtigen berge, wie du es nennst, nicht an einem stück durchfahren kann, is wahrscheinlich richtig. steht ja in meinem ersten post, dass ich mich erst seit kurzem mit dem biken in der form beschäftige. du bist ja ein richtiger fuchs! 
schonmal an eine karriere als privatdetektiv gedacht?


----------



## digger235 (3. September 2011)

Schau dir mal die Ecke zwischen Weißenbrunn, Ernhofen und Hegnenberg genauer an. Für längere Abfahrten mußt Du dann schon bis nach Hersbruck/Happurg raus. Von der Houbirg nach Förrenbach runter ist da so der Klassiker, allerdings hats da viele Wanderer.


----------



## norman68 (3. September 2011)

Muß Speedy ab Recht geben das zu einfach nur zu Faul bist. Versteh das jetzt nicht falsch ist aber so. Du schreibst erst mal nicht was bei dir als DH angesagt ist. Wenn du damit nur meinst bergab dann nehm dir eine Karte aus Papier oder was im I-Net. Dort suchst du einfach nach "Gipfel" der höher wie die Umgebung ist. So kannst du ganz einfach dort zu 99,999% auch wo runter fahren. Willst du mehr in die Technischeabteilung der Fahrtechnik, schnell und verblockt. Dann schreib das doch. Ich das du als Anfänger schon mit der ein oder anderen Abfahrt am Moritzberg so deine Probleme haben wirst. Denn dort gibt es nicht nur eine. Was fährst du denn für ein Bike? Da du aber nicht gerne uphill fahren willst bleibt dir hier wohl nur der Bikepark (O-nohe) denn nur dort gibt es Liftbetrieb. Alles ander hier mußt du dir erst selber mal Erfahren um da dann runter zu Fahren. Die Links aus Post Nr. 2 hast du ja nun gesehen dort kannst du die Länge der Strecken selber ganz einfach abschätzen. Wenn sie dir Lang genug sind fahr diese. Wenn du mehr wissen willst wo man was Fahren kann schließ dich hier im Lokalbereich der eine oder anderen Gruppe an denn es oft nicht sehr schlau "Geheimstrecken" in einem Forum zu Posten. Unser Hobby wird leiter nicht besonders gut bei einigen Teilen der Bevölkerung angesehen und so der ein oder ander Trail dann geziehlt zrstört.


----------



## michaellindner (3. September 2011)

Meine Güte, wenn wir alle alles selbst "erfahren", sebst ausrechnen oder "was-weiß-ich-was" selbst machen würden, dann bräuchten wir dieses Forum ja nicht!

@ventizim: Frag ruhig weiter - von manchen wirst du Anwort bekommen und auf die Meinung der anderen brauchst ja nix zu geben.

@speedy/norman: Auch wenn ihr mal ne Frage stellt, sitzt irgendwo einer, der sich denkt: "Das hätten sie aber auch selbst rauskriegen können" - und trotzdem ohne weitere Kommentare antwortet.

Gruß
Michel


----------



## ventizm (3. September 2011)

@digger: danke, werd mir das mal zu herzen nehmen.

@norman: ob speedy nun recht hat oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt. der ton macht die musik... zu deinem post: da ist ja schon mal ´ne ganz andere sache "wie" du schreibst.

was ich mit downhill/abfahrt meine, hab ich im ersten post geschrieben. "ähnlich wie der anton leidinger weg".

im einzelnen mag ich jetzt nicht weiter drauf eingehen, weil ich mir jetzt lieber den moritzberg vornehmen gehe.

allerdings sind der ton in dem und das was du schreibst ´ne ganz andere nummer als speedys geschreibsel. so kann man wenigstens miteinander reden.

und abschließend nochmal ein dickes danke an die leute, norman eingeschlossen, die sinnvolle und hilfreiche tipps geben, statt zu pöbeln. 

schönes wochenende euch allen und viel spaß beim fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (3. September 2011)

@michaellindner

Es hat weniger mit nicht Helfen Wollen zu tun. Es geht mit viel mehr mit dem nicht Helfen Können. Der TE schreibt nichts über seine genauerern Dinge die im beim DH wichtig sind. Er schreibt nur in der Art des AL. Der AL ist aber nun mal ein Wanderweg der von Amberg bis nach Nbg geht. Da sind klar ein paar nette Sachen dabei. Doch sind dort auch keine DHs dabei die über mehr KM dabei. Sowas gibt es hier einfach nicht. Er schreibt nichts über sein Bike was er fährt. In Post 2 wurden ihm Strecken verlinkt dort ist zu erkennen wie lang die in etwa sein können. Das es nicht mehrer KM bergab gehen kann sollte klar sein 

@ventizm

Wenn dir der AL von Diebersdorf bis zum Schmausenbuck gefällt ist da aber sehr wenig DH dabei. Zumindest versteh ich unter DH ganz ander Sachen. Schreib doch einfach mal was du für ein Bike hast dann kann dir vielleicht besser geholfen werde. Denn einer der z.B. ein Bike wie das Cube Acid fährt für den ist ein DH schon mal was ganz anderes wie für einen der mit einem Specialized Demo rumdüst. Verstehst du was ich dir damit sagen will? Den Leitinger fahr ich seit über 10 Jahre minimum 1x pro Jahr von Amberg nach Nbg. Er hat sicher die ein oder andere Abfahrt dabei die Laune macht. Doch ist da keine dabei die auch nur annähernd mal 1Km oder länger wäre noch dazu mußt du dir die auch noch erst mal selber er"arbeiten".


----------



## digger235 (3. September 2011)

@Norman

Ich will mir demnächst auch mal den Leidinger von Am nach Nue geben.
Fährst Du da mit dem Zug nach Amberg? Wenn ja - wie schautsn da mit der Fahrradmitnahme aus, kanns da Probleme geben?


----------



## norman68 (3. September 2011)

digger235 schrieb:


> @Norman
> 
> Ich will mir demnächst auch mal den Leidinger von Am nach Nue geben.
> Fährst Du da mit dem Zug nach Amberg? Wenn ja - wie schautsn da mit der Fahrradmitnahme aus, kanns da Probleme geben?



Ja Zug von N nach AM. Probleme hatte ich noch nie mit der Radmitnahme. Du mußt nur in Nürnberg acht geben das du in den richtigen Teil des Zuges einsteigst (in den hinteren Teil) da der in Hersbruck geteilt wird. Auch kann es sehr eng werden wenn du da am Sonntag bei schönsten Wetter und Ferien fahren willst. Bist aber frühzeitig am Bahnhof kommst auch mit als erster in den Zug und was danach kommt kann dir ja egal sein


----------



## digger235 (3. September 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ja Zug von N nach AM. Probleme hatte ich noch nie mit der Radmitnahme. Du mußt nur in Nürnberg acht geben das du in den richtigen Teil des Zuges einsteigst (in den hinteren Teil) da der in Hersbruck geteilt wird. Auch kann es sehr eng werden wenn du da am Sonntag bei schönsten Wetter und Ferien fahren willst. Bist aber frühzeitig am Bahnhof kommst auch mit als erster in den Zug und was danach kommt kann dir ja egal sein


 
OK - tnx
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Hab sowas fast erwartet, da im Fahrplan was von bedingter Fahrradmitnahme steht. Der Tipp mitm hinteren Teil is Gold wert, bei solchen fifty-fifty Chancen erwisch ich oft die Niete.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Früh durchstarten ist eh ansagt, zwecks Einkehrschwung unterwegs.


----------



## norman68 (3. September 2011)

Einkehrschwung Tipp = in Kucha die Gaststätte Grüner Baum. Nur nicht zu vollstopfen mit dem Essen gleich nach Ortsausgang geht es wieder Bergauf 

Das mit dem Zug ist normal kein Problem. Der vordere Teil (wo du nicht Einsteigen sollst) steht meist schon am Bahnsteig. Der hintere und richtige kommt erst noch dazu. Mit den Fahrkarten weist bescheit? Tarif heist Tagesticket Plus. Gilt für 2 Erwachsene und zwei Bikes und kostet 15,60.


----------



## digger235 (3. September 2011)

Is notiert, Tagesticket plus und sicherstellen das auch schon der komplette Zug zusammengestellt ist.
Ich glaub ich fahr mal an Tag vorher hin, hol mir des Ticket und schau mir des an. Is letzte Mal bin ich vor 20 Jahren mitm Zug gefahren und vor dem Hintergrund wie diese Woche ein Arbeitskollege diese Woche seine Dienstreise mit der DB umgeplant hat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, is des besser. Hab etz dann eh Urlaub und Zeit.

War am überlegen in Waller in braunen Hirschen einzukehren, da bieg ich sonst immer aufm Rausweg von Traunfeld aus kommend ab um nach Happurg abzufahren.

Ab Kucha schätz ich dürfte es am härtesten werden - zum Klingenhof rauf, dann noch der Schotterweg nachm Schlammloch am Nonnenberg und zur Krönung der Gersdorf-Moritzberganstieg, der erste Teil gleich im Wald killt mich immer und die letzten Körner werden Richtung Brunn zum Verschönerungsweg nauf verbrennt.


----------



## norman68 (3. September 2011)

Ach das mit dem Zug ist halb so wild. Ich fahr auch nur ein mal im Jahr damit und das ist dann immer das selbe 
Gleis 16 ist es wo die Regiobahn abfährt.
Und deinen Schätzung mit dem härtesten Abschnitt stimmt so weit


----------



## bloodyludy (3. September 2011)

Für Alle, die Anregungen brauchen empfehle ich außerdem:

http://www.sattelkontakt.de/

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/index.html

http://www.pegnitztalradweg.de/16.htm

http://www.komoot.de/

http://www.madmediaworks.de/


----------



## chris84 (3. September 2011)

digger235 schrieb:


> Is notiert, Tagesticket plus und sicherstellen das auch schon der komplette Zug zusammengestellt ist.
> Ich glaub ich fahr mal an Tag vorher hin, hol mir des Ticket und schau mir des an. Is letzte Mal bin ich vor 20 Jahren mitm Zug gefahren und vor dem Hintergrund wie diese Woche ein Arbeitskollege diese Woche seine Dienstreise mit der DB umgeplant hat
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du mir rechtzeitig Bescheid gibst fahr ich mit. Ich kenn mich als VGN-Arbeitspendler ein wenig mit Zugfahren aus, war auch schon 1-2 mal mit dem Bike unterwegs, bisher immer ohne Probleme 
Bei dem Tagesticket sind 2 Personen und 4 Bikes inklusive, damit ist das nahezu unschlagbar günstig...


----------



## digger235 (4. September 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir rechtzeitig Bescheid gibst fahr ich mit. Ich kenn mich als VGN-Arbeitspendler ein wenig mit Zugfahren aus, war auch schon 1-2 mal mit dem Bike unterwegs, bisher immer ohne Probleme
> Bei dem Tagesticket sind 2 Personen und 4 Bikes inklusive, damit ist das nahezu unschlagbar günstig...



Chris - Danke fürs Angebot, aber ich werds alleine durchziehen.
Solche Erstbefahrungen mach ich lieber immer erst alleine.
Hab zwar schon ganz ordentlich Strecke gemacht dieses Jahr, aber ohne Trainingsplan. Bei ner Solotour kann ich dann eher mal Tempo rausnehmen und mein Stiefel fahrn.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (4. September 2011)

dann verschenkst du aber ein halbes Ticket 

wir können ja gemeinsam hinfahren und unabhängig voneinander dort losfahren


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2011)

Ich wäre auch mal bei der Tour dabei. Und das Tempo richtet sich doch immer nach der Gruppe


----------



## norman68 (5. September 2011)

Ach um es nicht zu vergessen. Wenn einer von euch Panik vor Zecken oder der Gleichen hat sollte er die Tour zur Zeit ehr in langer Kleidung fahren. Da man doch sehr oft durch sehr hohes Gras und Brennesseln fahren muß.


----------



## chris84 (5. September 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ach um es nicht zu vergessen. Wenn einer von euch Panik vor Zecken oder der Gleichen hat sollte er die Tour zur Zeit ehr in langer Kleidung fahren. Da man doch sehr oft durch sehr hohes Gras und Brennesseln fahren muß.


da hab ich aber eher Angst vor den Brennnesseln 

@Milan0: joa, entweder Gruppe oder jeder für sich, wenn man sich nicht kennt kanns u.U. sinnvoll sein, wenn im zweifelsfalle jeder für sich fahren kann, d.h. mit entsprechend Verpflegung, Karte/Navi usw. ausgestattet ist


----------



## ventizm (6. September 2011)

brennnesseln... wie ich sie hasse! an den beinen geht´s ja noch, aber wenn man die mit der hand erwischt isses echt nervig...


----------



## deroberpfalzer (6. September 2011)

is der Leidinger jetzt eigentlich schon etwas besser markiert ?
bin den vor 10 Jahren glaub ich mal gefahren und das war teilweise eine einzige Sucherei nach der Markierung...


----------



## ventizm (6. September 2011)

also wie´s vor zehn jahren war, weiß ich nicht. aber heute isses auch so das du oft nach den markierungen suchen musst. es gibt zum beispiel eine kreuzung wo ich überhaupt keine ahnung hatte wo´s lang geht. ich musste alle drei möglichkeiten ein stück reinfahren um zu sehen wo´s denn lang geht und selbstverständlich war´s die letzte möglichkeit. viele markierungen sind total verwittert. soll aber, so weit ich weiß, gerichtet werden. mal sehen...


----------



## norman68 (6. September 2011)

Das mit den Markierungen ist so eine Sache. Da ich den Weg doch schon sehr oft gefahren bin brauch ich da keine mehr und kann so auch nicht sagen in wie weit das die einem Helfen der den AL das erste mal fahren will. Wenn ihr aber wollt kann ich meine Route aus dem Garmin hier einstellen. Geht aber dann nur bis zum Moritzberg da ich dort den Weg in Diebersdorf verlassen und anders weiter fahre.


----------



## chris84 (6. September 2011)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.46771.html
das sollte er eigentlich komplett sein...

wenn man zum ersten Mal in dem Gebiet unterwegs ist sollte man denke ich schon Navi oder Karte dabei haben, sich auf Markierungen zu verlassen ist immer so ne Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (7. September 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ach um es nicht zu vergessen. Wenn einer von euch Panik vor Zecken oder der Gleichen hat sollte er die Tour zur Zeit ehr in langer Kleidung fahren. Da man doch sehr oft durch sehr hohes Gras und Brennesseln fahren muß.



Zecken gibt´s momentan fast keine mehr  

Und die meisten Brennesseln blühen; somit brennen sie auch nicht mehr...

Aber trotzdem: Viel Spaß


----------



## Milan0 (7. September 2011)

Ich wäre dafür das norman einfach eine geführte Tour macht und wir ihm alle hinterher fahren


----------



## ventizm (26. September 2011)

@der oberpfälzer: der AL ist letzten samstag ab diepersdorf in richtung tiergarten neu markiert worden.


----------



## deroberpfalzer (26. September 2011)

danke, das is aber das Stück, das ich am wenigsten bräuchte 

mir ging es eher um den Anfang bzw das Stück ab Ammerthal, wenns richtig in den Wald geht..


----------



## ventizm (28. September 2011)

da kann ich dir leider keine infos geben.


----------



## norman68 (28. September 2011)

deroberpfalzer schrieb:


> danke, das is aber das Stück, das ich am wenigsten bräuchte
> 
> mir ging es eher um den Anfang bzw das Stück ab Ammerthal, wenns richtig in den Wald geht..



Soweit ich auf die Beschilderung geachtet habe war sie da ganz gut angebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (12. Dezember 2011)

@deroberpfalzer: der anton leidinger weg ist, bis auf zwei oder drei ausnahmen, durchgehend gut markiert. ich hab mir den am samstag mal vorgenommen. war aber ´ne scheiß idee. sonntag wäre vom wetter her besser gewesen.


----------

